# Quiet drop away?



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok, I’m new here and I have probably missed a dozen or so of these threads, please have patients with me.

I have a Bear Game Over with a Whisker B. on it (the bow is too noisy on draw back). I want to switch to drop away. The research I have done has led me towards the Muzzy ZE, a Shaffer, or a QAD. I’m still open to other rests but this is what I’m looking at right now with the Muzzy in the lead.

Noise and dependability are my major concerns. Any info or opinions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.
Jason


----------



## watermedic23 (Aug 23, 2006)

Top Gun Phantom.

Reliable and very quiet.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

I've had a couple QAD's now and when/if the time ever comes that I need a new one, it will definitely be another QAD. All I do is put a little felt on the riser where the prongs "might" make contact and that takes care of any possible little noise there might be.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

G5 Expert II, very quiet and simple to set up.


----------



## yajsab (Jan 6, 2007)

I don't have experience with the others that you mentioned, but I had the MZE on two of my bows. It is a good rest once setup. I also had the Limbdriver on my Admiral. Very good rest and easy to setup. Good luck.


----------



## ats (Jul 20, 2007)

I like the QAD for full containment, but the limbdriver is a more silent rest if you don't need full containment


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

AdvanTimberLou said:


> G5 Expert II, very quiet and simple to set up.


x 100000

Awesome rest and makes zero noise on the draw back. No matter how fast you draw its always quiet.


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

*Ripcord*

I would have to say the new Ripcord Code Red if you're looking for an excellent drop away that also has full containment. The new internal braking system stops any bounce back, and the new red over moulding eliminates the need for any extra felt. I would give them a hard look.


----------



## cowboyed (Jan 4, 2009)

*Qad*

I have the Qad on my Reezen and Z7. Best rest I have ever had.


----------



## dtgb115 (Feb 22, 2008)

cowboyed said:


> I have the Qad on my Reezen and Z7. Best rest I have ever had.


I think he asked for quiet and dependable i shoot the qad for the capture but it is noisier than the g5 if you are not worried about the capture go with the g5.


----------



## hoyt2377 (Nov 11, 2009)

i have shot about every d.a. rest out there...i have found the sure-loc bear trap the absolute, hands down best there is! it is all micro adjust (which is the only way to go i.m.o.) plus you can adjust the drop speed, and drop tension. not to mention the customer service with any sure-loc product is unmatched. i also use sure-loc sights. another very good drop away is q.a.d. ultra rest. good luck and make sure whoever sets your rest knows what they are doing...as a drop away set up incorrectly will cause problems in contact issues and or not staying up long enough. you want the rest to drop just before the fletching gets to it. happy shooting!


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow, lots of information guys. I’m more confused about which to pick than before. 
It seems that everyone likes something different (probably a lot of good products out there), so I might try to ask this differently. *New question: I’m looking for a dependable/quiet drop away rest, is there any that you would NOT recommend?*
Thanks for all the help, I’m learning a lot in this search (can’t wait to get something and set it up).
Jason


----------



## bhummer47 (Dec 12, 2008)

i run a small shop i carry several fall away rest and i let my customer dictate what he likes i have bows set up with five different fallaway rest for my customer to shoot and i can tell you from sales rip cord sells 5 to 1. just a little food for thought good luck and good hunting


----------



## bowgramp59 (Apr 12, 2007)

the ripcord is a very good rest i have one on one of my bows. i like the quad a little bit better for 2 reason you don't have to disassemble the quad to replace the trip string and the i like the thumb bar. if my quad were any quiter i wouldn't know i had one!:thumbs_up


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

AAE Avalance hands down. Quiet and has arrow holder that comes off before full draw. Best of both worlds and lots of adjustments.


----------



## RodeoRedneck (Aug 20, 2008)

Check out Tri-vane. It's awesome.


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

LOVE my Limbdriver!
Son has Quad very nice...
Ripcord has new model coming out with silencing and faster drop.:thumbs_up
Know guys that use the NAP sizzor with fobs and love it.
lots of really good drop aways out there most only need a little silencing material on the shelf and make little noticable noise so take your time and pick that which suits your needs best these days its almost hard to go wrong good luck:teeth:
Ha! just saw ? #2 and for that no.. but what I look for is ease of set up reliability, personally I don't like all the tooless micro adjustment options too much going on more involved in set up, keep it simple stupid is what I live by, vapor trail has a set up video on their web site follow that you cant go wrong and on that note check out you tube, archery rest set up and whole lot to help you there hope this helps and let us know what you go with


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

I put felt on my limbdriver launcher and it is quiet on the drawback.
It is also the easiest rest to setup and most dependable that I have tried.


----------



## road_kill (Feb 26, 2009)

quiet and dependable i would say you cant go wrong with a trophy taker top slot or a trophy ridge drop slide....both are very dependable and i know personally that the top slot by trophy taker is a very quiet drop away rest....


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

This is going to drive me crazy! After having a nice buck spook on the draw 4 different times in the last 1.5wks of season I am bound and determined to get the perfect rest. The only problem is they all sound like great rests.

Once again, thanks for the input. I’m listening to everything you guys tell me and hopefully I will make a decision soon. Keep it coming

Jason


----------



## Lance Wolken (Jan 18, 2008)

I have two QAD's they have worked perfectly for me and I will be buying another one for my next bow.

Lance


----------



## DTales (Dec 5, 2008)

From personal experience I've only shot 2 different brands and both were good. Trophy Taker and Ripcord

Trophy Taker - a simpler set-up less moving part (less to go wrong)
Ripcord - popular quality rest and I love the containment it provides

I wouldn't hesitate to hunt with either one again. In fact I'm currently setting up my (new to me '08 Drenny) with a used Trophy Taker Shakey hunter and I've got no worries.:thumbs_up


----------



## Briarsdad (Oct 27, 2009)

AdvanTimberLou said:


> G5 Expert II, very quiet and simple to set up.


I agree 100% I have them on all my bows.


----------



## slowhandstl (Oct 27, 2006)

For quietness on the draw, Quad with moleskin on the arm is good if your bow isn't faster than 300 or so fps, limbsaver with moleskin about the same, Doodle Drop with moleskin on the arms about the same, but a little quieter on the shot. Haven't tried the Limbdriver, but if you shoot really fast arrow, you need that one or one like it. Put moleskin on the launcher, and clean it of target residue and dirt before you go hunting. Some arrows are much noisier on the draw than others, and also if you use big feathers, they can rub against your cables and cause noise. Cold quiet days and late season deer make noise a big issue. I hunt near an Air Force Base, and sometimes wait til a plane goes over to draw. It works.

Quiet is the way to go. I shoot a Bowtech Commander with Doodle Drop. Like I said the Quad worked great on the draw, but more string jumping. We've got really spooky deer. Long season, lots of bowhunters.

Slowhandstl


----------



## V.I.BoyzBows (Dec 18, 2009)

Cant go wrong with the NAP SmartRest


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

LIMB DRIVER!!!!!!!!

i owned many fall aways and this IMO is the best all around rest made.


second place goes to g5 expert 2. my brother got one and its a nice rest. still not as good as the Limb driver though


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

I think I'll get the Limbdriver. 

Thanks for all the help. It was very close between the LD, QAD, G5, and several of the others. Seems that none of them got BAD reviews, but I did find characteristics from other forums that helped me decide on the LD.

Thanks again for the help, next I will need tuning advice:smile:
Jason


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Is there just one model of Limbdriver, or are there different models (besides split limb and solid limb)?


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

catscratch said:


> Is there just one model of Limbdriver, or are there different models (besides split limb and solid limb)?


one model unless they still make the original.

just get the limb driver pro and the model for your limbs.


----------



## drdale (Jan 31, 2007)

You don't see these rests many places but they are great.

Vital Gear - check it out.


----------



## BigPiney (Jul 20, 2004)

*noise*

just curious; referring to QAD noise. are y'all talking about noise on the draw or upon release?


----------



## RogerDodger (Nov 13, 2009)

I am new also and am also shopping fall away rests. I have an old PSE Mach 8 bow with a prong rest which has shot very good for several years. I have a new PSE X Force Dream Season comming and wanted to get a fall away. I guess because I have shot a prong rest for so long I was interested in the Spot-Hogg Whammy Arrowrest. I saw no comments on it. There online add which shows slo mo of it in action says that it is a lot faster than other fall aways. Wondered what you all thought about this rest.


----------



## kzoohunter (Dec 24, 2009)

i have been using the ripcord for 2 years and by far the best i've used


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Well guys, I got a Limbdriver last night and am excited to put it on (hopefully this weekend will give me time to get it on and tuned).

Thanks for all the feedback, I appreciate it. Will let you all know how it works out.

Jason


----------



## blmarlin (Jul 25, 2008)

*I've had three*

I have had the ripcord, the limb driver and the trophy taker FC. Quietest is hands down the trophy taker FC. Still, the best all around rest is the limb driver.


----------



## Hoyts&HD's (Jun 17, 2007)

AdvanTimberLou said:


> G5 Expert II, very quiet and simple to set up.


X2! Best rest I've ever used!


----------



## UKFAN (Nov 17, 2009)

I have ordered a vita gear drop away. Looks awesome. Guy at my local shop has shot well over 500 arrows without issue through his Vita Gear rest. It holds the arow secure and drops without hesitation. Quiet as all getout. I am replacing the trophy taker as it started making noise while hunting in cold weather. After four adjustments in the field I lost confidence. Replacing it asap.


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

my TT xtreme FC is super quiet!!


----------



## wjcarpe (Jan 21, 2010)

*correctly sized whisker biscuit*

can't see how the whisker is causing any noise - do you have the right sized whisker for the arrows you're shooting?


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Yep, it's the right WB for my arrows. The arrow makes a very slight scraping sound as the arrow moves back on the draw.
It's making enough sound to spook this deer (and drive me nuts in the process):



















Good thing is that he survived season and should be a better deer next year, and I have lots of time to fine-tune my new rest and get confident with the set-up.


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

The QAD HD pro and the Trophy Taker FC extreme are both quiet. The TTFC I had did fray the string, but other than that it is a great rest.


----------



## kbp8928 (Jul 10, 2004)

if it helps you any, i picked the ripcord code red to go on my accomplice 32.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*shooting easton since 1966*

:shade:ANYTHING THAT MOVES..... MAKES NOISE. DROP -A CAN FAIL- OR FREEZE UP MORE MOVING PARTS MORE PROBLEMS. HUNTER ED INS AND CHIEF ARCHERY INS. MO. LIMIT YOUR MISTAKES....THERE ARE 3 DIFF. SIZES OF HOLES IN BISC. DID YOU KNON THAT.???????


----------

